# Pump jack plans question



## Rolland (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember that someone was working on a set of plans for a pump jack, are they available?
Found them


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes Roland, that was me, and I do have the plans as pdf files. Send me your real email address and I will send them to you.--Here is a link to a very blurry video of it running.--Brian
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46nPYMkKuvY[/ame]


----------



## Rolland (Jun 6, 2015)

PM sent on email


----------

